# Dog-eating python strikes again



## News Bot (Mar 12, 2010)

*Published On:* 12-Mar-10 06:50 AM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

A THREE-METRE python that swallowed a family's pet dog in Cairns has struck again, attempting to devour a chihuahua.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 12, 2010)

> Ms Stewart said she had become so distressed over the incident she had moved out of her home to get away from the snake.
> "I couldn't take the risk with my 11-year-old son in the house," she said.


Fair dinkum....


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

Pity it wasn't a cat..........

Oops!! Did I say that out loud??


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

poor little pooch..


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 12, 2010)

And how do they know it's the same snake? How stupid, did the chihuahua die or what? Must have if it was in the snakes mouth...


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> did the chihuahua die or what?



I believe it survived


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

awwww thats good news..


----------



## robertirwin2008 (Mar 12, 2010)

haha thats a pissa chihuahuas got to be the most useless dogs in the world, been snake food sounds like a good way to get rid of them.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

what python was it...?


----------



## herptrader (Mar 12, 2010)

You have got to love the Cairns Post. If it is not a croc story it must be a shaggy dog story: Dog-eating python returns for more- Local Cairns News | cairns.com.au



> Snake handler Stuart Douglas narrowly avoids being bitten as a python with a taste for dog becomes cranky.


----------



## snakelvr (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't believe the silly old bat moved. They should have let the snake eat the dog ...... it's only a chi...... I can't even spell the stupid thing!


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> what python was it...?



a big Scrubby (Amethystine)  The grow big up in North Queensland


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> a big Scrubby (Amethystine)  The grow big up in North Queensland


i luv them Amethystine python s...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a lesson to be learnt here..... don't own small dogs in FNQ!....


----------



## Vincey (Mar 12, 2010)

I find this sorta cool  I have an image in my head of the guy wrestling with the snake trying to pry his jaws open to get the dog, haha. Snakehunter!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 12, 2010)

"I couldn't take the risk with my 11-year-old son in the house," she said.

What the?
she moved because she is worried about her son.
if the kid is 11 how may I ask is a Scrubby going to swallow him?
it's eating things the sise of a Chihuahua. I do believe 11 yr olds are slightly larger than that and they are a bit smarter too (generally)
some people let their fear take over logic.


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

why didnt the snake kill the chihuahua ?


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 12, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> why didnt the snake kill the chihuahua ?



*A THREE-METRE python that swallowed a family's pet dog in Cairns has struck again, attempting to devour a chihuahua. * But this time, the dog's owner was able to prevent the animal from becoming dinner, dragging it out of the snake's mouth, _The Cairns Post _reported.


There is a link to the newspaper story in the opening thread


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Mar 12, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> *A THREE-METRE python that swallowed a family's pet dog in Cairns has struck again, attempting to devour a chihuahua. * But this time, the dog's owner was able to prevent the animal from becoming dinner, dragging it out of the snake's mouth, _The Cairns Post _reported.
> 
> 
> There is a link to the newspaper story in the opening thread


Thanks for that hun


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 12, 2010)

Mind blank. Nothing to add here lol


----------



## Kurto (Mar 12, 2010)

Poor pooch?? That poor python was hungry!!


----------



## nephthys (Apr 3, 2010)

Poor snake, missing out on a meal - anyway, my opinion is... thats not a dog, its a rat on steroids and thats why they shake :lol:


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 3, 2010)

According to the wise and all-knowing Jeff Dunham (Achmed the Dead Terrorist etc)... "If you can drop kick it over the back fence..... NOT a dog!!"


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 3, 2010)

Makes me want a scrubby even more!


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Apr 3, 2010)

hahahahaha love it if i had my way i would release it in serberbia so it can eat more blasted dogs


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 3, 2010)

ive been thinking about this, im not quite sure how id react if i came home and saw that a snake had eaten my dog....i love my snakes, but i love my dog aswell...mmmm.....


----------



## itbites (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeh well if that was my pet I can tell you now the snake would have copped it...

Certain reptile enthusiasts really give the hobby a bad name 

especially with comments such as those displayed in this thread!


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh come on its funny... its not like any of us would deliberately sik our snakes onto someones pet.


----------



## thals (Apr 3, 2010)

I absolutely adore and respect our native wildlife, but if I were put in the same situation I'd definitely want to be defending my dog! She is after all like a daughter to me and I would do anything to save her, though harming the snake in any way shape or form would definitely be held as a last resort option.

Point is, it is understandable how pet owners would feel and react given the situation at hand. However if I was living in an area which I knew I'd be sharing with several large pythons about, I'd be inclined to take the precautions necessary to avoid this from happening in the first place ie keeping my pets indoors especially during certain times of the year when these occurrences are more prevalent.


----------



## hoppyone (Apr 3, 2010)

I love living in F N Q get at least one scrubby a month in the chook house


----------



## itbites (Apr 3, 2010)

Blondie84 said:


> Oh come on its funny... its not like any of us would deliberately sik our snakes onto someones pet.



How is that funny exactly? What a pathetic attitude to have 

Thals you are def right if your going to live in an area that has wildlife etc.. 
You take precautions to keep loved ones safe 
I certainly wouldn't be leaving my chihuahua's outside unattended in a place like that.. :shock:


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well i guess i will just have to be pathetic then! I just have a mental picture of a little chihuahua (sp?) in the jaws of a big scrubby. I admit that i do tend to have a slightly twisted sense of humour, but im my mind, that is a humourous image. 

I certainly agree that, esp in an area like that it is necessary to be careful of ur pets. Where i live, brown snake sightings are not uncommon in summer, esp with the new housing developments and the poor things getting uprooted from their homes. But, in the hotter weather, we take precautions, are on the look out constantly and if anyone spots one, EVERYONE gets notified in the neighbourhood. This results in pets and small children being kept inside. I'm sure though that the 10yr old down the road would be smart enough to not go poking around. No one has moved as a result!! Now that is pathetic!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 3, 2010)

There is something about living in an area where there are scrubbies....and choosing to have a small dog and leaving it in the backyard unattended that reeks of STUPID to me. it is not the snakes fault...it is the persons fault who is stupid enough not to take the necessary precautions to protect her pet.......STUPID STUPID STUPID and I am pleased to hear the snake was captured and released into the wild somewhere else....at least there was a sensible outcome to a very sad and avoidable event.


----------

